# FULL LIVERY yard in Sevenoaks



## Diantss (6 April 2016)

Hi, 

Does anyone know any good livery yards with space for FULL livery coming available in May or June in Sevenoaks area? I have 16.3" gelding, prefer not too small yard and needs to have decent riding arena and good turnout, would also love good hacking / available show jumps.

Willing to drive for a good yard up to 20 minutes from Sevenoaks if the yard has good facilities. 

Thanks

Diana


----------



## DiamondMartella (19 May 2016)

Woodlands Equestrian Centre, cotmans ash lane, sevenoaks


----------



## forumuser123 (19 May 2016)

Bedgebury Park is now under new management. Excellent facilities and fantastic standard of care.


----------

